

IPhone 3GS Loses to Baby 1.0 - rewind
http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/297695_10150867282195013_770940012_20912879_1601234133_n.jpg
Sorry gang, don't normally post this stuff, but my iPhone 3GS sacrificed itself after a long life to get this shot, and I've never seen this message come up except when I plug my phone into a newer accessory that the phone can't fully take advantage of. View the photo in full resolution to see what I mean. The mom (wife to one of my best friends) took the shot on her iPhone4 after dinner tonight.<p>I swear, I'm not just creating an excuse to upgrade to the 4GS...
======
rewind
Sorry gang, might be grossly off-topic, but couldn't help myself. Took this
after dinner tonight at a life-long friend's. His wife snapped it on her
iPhone4. Unfortunately, my iPhone 3GS doesn't look like it will make it. A
worthy sacrifice.

I swear I'm not just looking for an excuse to upgrade to the 4S...

------
rewind
FYI, enlarge and view message.

